# Office 2000 SR-1 & WinXP Prof. Problem



## Saber (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich verwende seit heute Microsoft Windows XP Professional 2002 mit Service Pack 1a. Jetzt hab ich mein System neu aufgesetzt und leider lässt sich nun das *Office 2000 Service Release 1* nicht mehr installieren.

Es erscheint stets diese Fehlermeldung:
_Fehler 1321. Installer besitzt keine ausreichenden Berechtigungen, um diese Datei zu verändern: J:\System\MSRECR40.DLL_

"J:" ist übrigens mein CD-ROM-Laufwerk. Ich kann im Anschluss noch ein paar Mal auf "Ignorieren" klicken, aber dann findet er eine andere Datei nicht mehr und das Setup bricht ab.

Zuvor verwendete ich Windows XP Home Edition und da hat alles bestens funktioniert. Leider habe ich auch noch keinerlei Erfahrungen bei der Berechtigungsvergabe unter WinXP Prof.! Angemeldet bin ich natürlich im Adminstrator-Account.

Weiß jemand wie man dieses Problem umgehen kann? *Vielen Dank im Vorraus!*


----------



## DaLan (2. Dezember 2003)

Error 1321 =  0x0529 Das angegebene Benutzerkonto ist kein Mitglied der angegebenen Gruppe. 


Ich vermute das Du keine Admin Rechte hast auf dem neu aufgesetzten Rechner.

Start / Einstellungen / Systemsteuerung / Benutzerkonten

Dein Benutzerkonto markieren, unten rechts auf "Eigenschaften"  dann oben auf "Gruppenmitgliedschaft" und unter Punkt  "andere" Administratoren eintragen.

kontrollier das mal bitte


----------



## Saber (2. Dezember 2003)

Also in den WinXP Benutzerkonten hab ich das nirgens gefunden was Du da beschrieben hast. Ich bin dann in die Systemsteuerung unter Computerverwaltung rein. Da hab ich dann meinen Benutzer gefunden und dieser ist auch in der Gruppe _Administratoren_ eingetragen. Was Du mit "andere" meinst ist mir irgendwie unklar.

Ich habe jedoch Deine Anleitung nicht nachvollziehen können. Beschreibst Du vielleicht Windows 2000? Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Saber (3. Dezember 2003)

Habs gelöst!

Beide Office 2000-CDs auf die Festplatte kopieren. Danach die Service Releases drüberklatschen, dann kommt der Zugriffsfehler auf das CD-ROM-Laufwerk logischerweise auch nicht mehr.


----------

